# Baby girl



## Art (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello everyone  i need some advices


----------



## derrickmiller (Mar 31, 2014)

*practice makes perfect*

hi" my only advice is to keep practising,just keep drawing OK!!! if you drew that picture again{a second time,}it would be better than the first one wouldn't it?practise makes perfect.


----------

